# [OT] SCO Sammelklage ... Hilfe gesucht!

## Pretanter

Hallo Gentoo User,

ich will hiermit einen aufruf an die community starten.

Nach vielen Recherchen meiner seits habe ich rausgefunden das die meisten anschuldigungen von SCO schlicht und ergreifend falsch sind.

Als Basis für die Klage gegen SCO würde ich mich auf diese Texte beziehen:

http://lwn.net/Articles/45019/

http://www.infoworld.com/article/03/08/19/HNscocode_1.html

http://perens.com/Articles/SCOCopiedCode.html

So ich will jetzt noch nichts festmachen aber wie steht ihr dazu?

gruss pre

[edit]

Und bitte das nächste mal als OffTopic Kennzeichnen!

Danke!

Cheers,

Beforegod

----------

## sirro

Sammelklagen sind AFAIK in Deutschland nicht möglich.

Mal abgesehen davon denke ich das sich das Problem momentan eher auf die USA beschränkt, da in Deutschland ganz andere (Rechts)Vorrausetzungen herschen, auch geklagt wurde ja in den USA.

Und selbst wenn, sollen das Klagen bitteschön die Firmen übernehmen, die haben den finanziellen Background für sowas.

----------

## hoschi

/kinderpost

habe noch nicht so lange linux, kenn die firma auch kaum

aber sie suckt, ich wünsch ihr ne saftige pleite!

/kinderpost

----------

## Swoon

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Sammelklagen sind AFAIK in Deutschland nicht möglich.
> 
> 

 

Nicht ganz. Die sind seit neustem auch in Deutschland erlaubt. Das weiss ich, weil mehrere Sammelklagen gegen ComRoad laufen (Bilanzfälschung etc.) und diese auch wirklich "laufen" (also keine "Sammelbeschwerde").

Dennoch denke ich, dass man da nichts rausholen kann, denn eigentlich haben "wir" keinen finanziellen Schaden genommen und ob eine Sammelklage wegen Rufmords o.ä. durchgeht, ist fraglich.

Mein Standpunkt ist ganz einfach: Abwarten und weiternutzen.

Den worst-case, den ich mir vorstellen kann, ist dass IBM zahlen muss und der entsprechende Code entfernt/neugeschrieben werden muss. Denn immerhin kann die "Community" ja nichts dafür, dass eine Firma Code unerlaubterweise eingeschleußt hat...

Swoon

----------

## Ragin

Naja, eine Klage wird im Moment wirklich nix bringen.

Interessant ist folgender Artikel bei Heise, in dem SCO seine Beweise vorlegt:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-19.08.03-000/

Und man glaubt es kaum....einen Tag später gibt es bei Heise auch schon die Meinung von ein paar Juristen zu dem Thema zu lesen, die im Prinzip aussagen, dass SCO an diesem Code nicht direkt die Rechte hat, da der Quellcode noch aus Unix 3 entstammt, welches noch frei zu kopieren war.

Somit existiert auch kein direktes geistiges Eigentum, da dieser Code nur von einem freien System in ein geschlossenes übernommen wurde.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-20.08.03-000/

Meiner Meinung nach versucht SCO mit diesen hirnlosen Aktionen nur auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, da es den Klagewütigen auch nicht mehr so gut geht. Fraglich ist, ob SCO diesen Kampf ohne große Finanzielle Einbußen übersteht, wenn sie verlieren.

Besonders lustig finde ich die "Macht Open Source Projekte tot, da diese eh nichts bringen und nur das geistige Eigentum und die Umsätze propritärer Software gefährden"-Strategie, die auf der anderen Seite von SCO durch Zusammenarbeit mit SuSE (eigentlich sollte SuSE als Distributor von Linux und (Förderer von) OpenSource-Projekten ein Erzfeind sein), einem eigenen Linux (Matter), welches früher auf RedHat basierte und nun durch SuSE erweitert/ersetzt werden soll komplett egalisiert wird.

Besonders die großen Anpreisungen, dass Matter auf den besten OpenSource Projekten ruht und mit Samba 3 und und und ausgeliefert wird stehen im extremen Kontrast zu deren Aktion.

Fazit: Entweder Flop/Angriff oder geschickte Marketingstrategie...

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich SCO alles gute für die Zukunft.

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Linux-Abteilung auch die Lizenzgebühren bei der Buchhaltung abdrückt, sonst müsste SCO sich selbst mahnen!

Und Gerichtsverhandlungen um die freie Lizenz im eigenen Hause wären nicht nur peinlich, sondern auch teuer...

Aber vielleicht kommt Matter ja auch mit einem <2.2 Kernel raus, so dass es keine Probleme gibt  :Smile: 

----------

